# How Old are you Nexus Fans?



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

*How old are Nexus fans?*​
*How old are you?*

1-19368.35%20 to 2920447.33%30 to 3912228.31%40 to 495512.76%50-59112.55%60+30.70%


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

Take the poll! ^^
Wondering what the age breakdown is?
I'm guessing mostly under 30? I'm 52.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

33


----------



## drozek (Jul 22, 2011)

26

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamHLG (Jan 10, 2012)

45

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ac398 (Dec 23, 2011)

26


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

drozek said:


> 26


if you could, click the poll at the top.


----------



## ceredics (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm 19, my brothers and sisters all have one too. 24, 17, 14.


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

25

Sent from my GT-P7510 using RootzWiki


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

33 @ midnight.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

16


----------



## djsturm (Jan 16, 2012)

30

AOKP M3-Black Exodus-Psy vortex


----------



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

15
Bet I'm the youngest


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Can't hit the poll from my phone but my girlfriend and I are 24 and both have a Nexus.

Also both running AOKPb21 and franco15.2 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## zathus (Jan 2, 2012)

33

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## GangstaGeekinLOL (Jan 14, 2012)

26

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

30 in March

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

28. Lol at "1-19." Not sure how many lucky one-year-olds have a gnex. However, I did give my five-year-old daughter my old dx (she loves to play with Zombie Booth and memory games).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

I'll try to hit the poll later at a PC but I'm 29

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

Voted and I'm 17 lol


----------



## _JakeRyan (Jun 26, 2011)

15.

I'm probably one of the youngest.


----------



## Ericsch333 (Jun 7, 2011)

42

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## rdearth53 (Jun 24, 2011)

Haha! I'm 14  let's see if I will be beaten...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Just turned 24 on Thursday

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cabutr (Feb 2, 2012)

14 I win lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## JS0724 (Jul 15, 2011)

29

If we still had Forum Runner I could vote from my phone.







Guess I'll vote from computer later.


----------



## flegma3124 (Jan 4, 2012)

24 in march

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## lrs421 (Jul 9, 2011)

30. Can't vote from tapatalk app.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

23

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dogg94 (Aug 18, 2011)

33 and wife has one too, she's 30

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CDuke619 (Dec 22, 2011)

22

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

You guys have a nexus will a big beautiful screen. Use the browser to vote lol.


----------



## jamezelle (Jun 10, 2011)

23


----------



## celticpride34 (Jan 16, 2012)

29. A very young, geekishly immature 29. Big fan though.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

25

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## xRogerxC (Nov 27, 2011)

45 and still going strong!

Verizon Galaxy Nexus 
AOKP M3, Franco kernel 15.1


----------



## aardvark502 (Aug 3, 2011)

15


----------



## Pupalei (Jul 25, 2011)

40

Sent from my GT-P6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm 32, on my 4th android, all hacked, but the nexus is my 1st non motorola phone....crazy different but some things are still the same. Android till I die.


----------



## Bimmer323 (Jul 25, 2011)

44

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## jspradling7 (Nov 13, 2011)

brainfire said:


> I'm 52.


I'll keep ya company. 51


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

Natemz said:


> You guys have a nexus will a big beautiful screen. Use the browser to vote lol.


+1. Just tap a post, select open in browser, and vote!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

26 here.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## 360razir (Dec 1, 2011)

43 representin'


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

Look at that giant bulge in the coveted 18-25ers.
No wonder no one makes movies for old folks.


----------



## PaulG1488 (Dec 16, 2011)

22


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

32

sent by a Scumbag Kanger


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

21


----------



## austinb324 (Aug 28, 2011)

23


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

24...gettin old.


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

28

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Serenity_FF (Jun 7, 2011)

26









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## The Bear (Aug 22, 2011)

32


----------



## gsxraddict (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm 28


----------



## Griz054 (Jun 15, 2011)

52

Typos generated by my thumbs


----------



## JDBarlow (Jun 7, 2011)

40 here!!


----------



## erklee (Jan 10, 2012)

42.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

13.









Patience is a virtue! Lol, at least I don't have to lie about my age on forums anymore... woot!


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

cvbcbcmv said:


> 13.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its past ur bedtime young'n! Lol


----------



## MisterEff (Jan 2, 2012)

20.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## SteroidalFish2 (Jan 31, 2012)

16.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## frankiedizzle87 (Dec 27, 2011)

24

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Ughhh. 34. Lol


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

21


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

21

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## lortay78 (Jun 11, 2011)

34 on Saturday.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


----------



## times_infinity (Aug 6, 2011)

20 heh

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## relkma (Jun 13, 2011)

33

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## teng247 (Jul 18, 2011)

29

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

28.


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

39 here.

Can't believe there are kids on here with this phone. I guess this shows my age and style but would never allow my kids to have a smart phone and participate in a forum like this. Guess just kind surprised.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

SOTK said:


> 39 here.
> would never allow my kids to have a smart phone and participate in a forum like this.


Why?


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

19 and I feel like the only girl









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

37 but still look like I'm 20 says the beer store ... stop carding me assholes

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

partychick64 said:


> 19 and I feel like the only girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I was just gonna say that. Not a lot of women in here go figure


----------



## gsxraddict (Jul 16, 2011)

partychick64 said:


> 19 and I feel like the only girl
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Most likely. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Baked_Tator (Jun 11, 2011)

29

edit cause i thought this had the 10 charactor rules...lol


----------



## iclickjohn (Dec 24, 2011)

Thank goodness I took mine back after a few days. Otherwise I'd been the oldest. 56. Waiting for another update to see if my reception will be OK. Loved the Nexus tho. MIUI on Dx (for now)

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## zakth (Jan 10, 2012)

Twenty seven

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## t3lancer2007 (Dec 20, 2011)

26

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

partychick64 said:


> 19 and I feel like the only girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a few of you here!


----------



## beehiveblack (Sep 23, 2011)

30

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## getonmahlevel (Dec 24, 2011)

27

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## testingchip (Jul 23, 2011)

33 & 34 year old wife just got hers yesterday.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

nklenchik said:


> Not a lot of women in here go figure


My friend is a 28 year old female and is in love with her Gnex.
Guess you're more enlightened or something.
Not sure why gadgets are a dude thing.


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

30


----------



## shadowpunx (Jul 16, 2011)

27

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

Women must unite!!!!!! Lol if I can ever find any. I mean everyone knows im a girl cuz if my name. But maybe those girls are pretending to be guys. Lol who knows haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gnexguy (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm 19...gonna be 20 in march ...choose the second section lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

28


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

brainfire said:


> Why?


For the same reasons I won't pay for their car insurance or gas. I'm old school. I believe in paying your own way especially for things I consider "extras". Allowing my kid(s) to have a $10 dumb phone on my family plan is one thing, but an expensive smart phone with a data plan is another. Secondly, I think kids and some adults spend entirely too much time away from person to person contact. Our society is social media overload. I love technology myself but I know when to draw the line. If left unchecked, a lot of our youth do not. Our family policy is that when our kids are mature enough to understand where that line is and have a job to support their own purchase of a smartphone and its monthly cost, they can have one.

As far as internet forums, we would never allow our 13 or 15 years old to be on one unsupervised. Our 13 year old isn't even allowed to have Facebook yet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mil0ck (Nov 18, 2011)

Haha, I think I'm the youngest one, 12, but 13 in 8 days!

Tapatalk'd from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

brainfire said:


> My friend is a 28 year old female and is in love with her Gnex.
> Guess you're more enlightened or something.
> Not sure why gadgets are a dude thing.


She may be the exception haha the only gadget my girlfriend talks about is that espresso maker with the ridiculous name I can never remember


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

SOTK said:


> too much time away from person to person contact. I love technology myself but I know when to draw the line. ...have a job to support their own purchase of a smartphone. As far as internet forums, we would never allow our 13 or 15 years old to be on one unsupervised.


Tell me you have never been tempted to yell, "You kids, get off my lawn!" 
All valid points.


----------



## mil0ck (Nov 18, 2011)

SOTK said:


> For the same reasons I won't pay for their car insurance or gas. I'm old school. I believe in paying your own way especially for things I consider "extras". Allowing my kid(s) to have a $10 dumb phone on my family plan is one thing, but an expensive smart phone with a data plan is another. Secondly, I think kids and some adults spend entirely too much time away from person to person contact. Our society is social media overload. I love technology myself but I know when to draw the line. If left unchecked, a lot of our youth do not. Our family policy is that when our kids are mature enough to understand where that line is and have a job to support their own purchase of a smartphone and its monthly cost, they can have one.
> 
> As far as internet forums, we would never allow our 13 or 15 years old to be on one unsupervised. Our 13 year old isn't even allowed to have Facebook yet.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I'm sorry but I'm gonna have to disagree with you there. A Galaxy Nexus to me is like a hobby, just like moutainbiking or playing soccer is to many others, and therefore I consider it "worth the money" to get an expensive phone like a Galaxy Nexus. For an exampel, if one of your kids tells you that he loves biking, and he proves it by talking about it day and night, would you not buy him a bike? My guess is that you would. But I agree with on one part and that is that many "kids" are not mature, but how can you say that they won't show a more mature side of them selves if you don't give them the chance? Reading these forums, to me personally, is extremly fun and a great hobby, but also a great way to learn the english language as I'm not a native speaker. I'm also 12 years old.
Peace.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

SOTK said:


> For the same reasons I won't pay for their car insurance or gas. I'm old school. I believe in paying your own way especially for things I consider "extras". Allowing my kid(s) to have a $10 dumb phone on my family plan is one thing, but an expensive smart phone with a data plan is another. Secondly, I think kids and some adults spend entirely too much time away from person to person contact. Our society is social media overload. I love technology myself but I know when to draw the line. If left unchecked, a lot of our youth do not. Our family policy is that when our kids are mature enough to understand where that line is and have a job to support their own purchase of a smartphone and its monthly cost, they can have one.
> 
> As far as internet forums, we would never allow our 13 or 15 years old to be on one unsupervised. Our 13 year old isn't even allowed to have Facebook yet.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I'm 15. I work to earn money to pay for things like a Galaxy Nexus. My parents have similar beliefs to yours about paying your own way but they have no problem with me spending my money how I want(within reason) as long as I earned it. As for the social media overload I use social networks(Facebook, G+, etc) to contact my classmates about school(projects, extracurriculars, etc.) more than I do to just post random crap(although I do know people who DO use it for that) A phone doesn't really limit my person to person interaction, it just gives me a chance to interact with people when I normally would be unable to. To the internet forums part, what they don't know won't hurt them







. Just kidding. Seriously though, they trust me to be safe on the internet and to make the right decisions. They were similar to you in this area as well for a long time but I finally convinced them that they had taught me well enough that I'd be safe.

Edit: Like the poster above me, I agree its like a hobby and my parents encourage me to pursue what I enjoy doing. My dad loves to see me trying to learn to create Android applications(I've actually succeeded in making a reasonably well working one) and seeing what I can do with my phone. They also like that because of messing with Android I have become more interested in learning code, causing me to enroll in AP CompSci.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

partychick64 said:


> 19 and I feel like the only girl
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


47
Woman

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bluenosed1 (Feb 2, 2012)

26


----------



## goater1220 (Aug 14, 2011)

33


----------



## blaine07 (Jul 18, 2011)

22? Or 23... after 21 I lost count...doesn't even matter anymore haha.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

mil0ck said:


> I'm sorry but I'm gonna have to disagree with you there. A Galaxy Nexus to me is like a hobby, just like moutainbiking or playing soccer is to many others, and therefore I consider it "worth the money" to get an expensive phone like a Galaxy Nexus. For an exampel, if one of your kids tells you that he loves biking, and he proves it by talking about it day and night, would you not buy him a bike? My guess is that you would. But I agree with on one part and that is that many "kids" are not mature, but how can you say that they won't show a more mature side of them selves if you don't give them the chance? Reading these forums, to me personally, is extremly fun and a great hobby, but also a great way to learn the english language as I'm not a native speaker. I'm also 12 years old.
> Peace.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


You have the logic of your age as do most kids including my own, so I don't expect you to agree with my opinion.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

36 going on 25! Stay young my fellow RootzWiki friends! Don't take life too seriously and be happy with what comes down your path.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

rexdog1888 said:


> I'm 15. I work to earn money to pay for things like a Galaxy Nexus. My parents have similar beliefs to yours about paying your own way but they have no problem with me spending my money how I want(within reason) as long as I earned it. As for the social media overload I use social networks(Facebook, G+, etc) to contact my classmates about school(projects, extracurriculars, etc.) more than I do to just post random crap(although I do know people who DO use it for that) A phone doesn't really limit my person to person interaction, it just gives me a chance to interact with people when I normally would be unable to. To the internet forums part, what they don't know won't hurt them . Just kidding. Seriously though, they trust me to be safe on the internet and to make the right decisions. They were similar to you in this area as well for a long time but I finally convinced them that they had taught me well enough that I'd be safe.
> 
> Edit: Like the poster above me, I agree its like a hobby and my parents encourage me to pursue what I enjoy doing. My dad loves to see me trying to learn to create Android applications(I've actually succeeded in making a reasonably well working one) and seeing what I can do with my phone. They also like that because of messing with Android I have become more interested in learning code, causing me to enroll in AP CompSci.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


The concern isn't about what you might do as it's about people taking advantage of your lack of life experience. As long as you don't give your personal address, email address, phone number, nor private chats, you should be fine in this particular forum. If anyone says anything in appropriate report it to a moderator. As far as your having an expensive device at a young age, that's relative.

It's a good reminder to the rest of us that we have people of all ages and backgrounds in this forum. We need to be more respectful in our language, myself included.

I think over all this forum is a positive learning experience. As long as your mindful not to share any distinctive personal information, the worst that can happen is the realization that some adults are no more mature than some of your class mates.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

blaine07 said:


> 22? Or 23... after 21 I lost count...doesn't even matter anymore haha.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


LOL. Just you wait!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

rexdog1888 said:


> I'm 15. I work to earn money to pay for things like a Galaxy Nexus. My parents have similar beliefs to yours about paying your own way but they have no problem with me spending my money how I want(within reason) as long as I earned it. As for the social media overload I use social networks(Facebook, G+, etc) to contact my classmates about school(projects, extracurriculars, etc.) more than I do to just post random crap(although I do know people who DO use it for that) A phone doesn't really limit my person to person interaction, it just gives me a chance to interact with people when I normally would be unable to. To the internet forums part, what they don't know won't hurt them . Just kidding. Seriously though, they trust me to be safe on the internet and to make the right decisions. They were similar to you in this area as well for a long time but I finally convinced them that they had taught me well enough that I'd be safe.
> 
> Edit: Like the poster above me, I agree its like a hobby and my parents encourage me to pursue what I enjoy doing. My dad loves to see me trying to learn to create Android applications(I've actually succeeded in making a reasonably well working one) and seeing what I can do with my phone. They also like that because of messing with Android I have become more interested in learning code, causing me to enroll in AP CompSci.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


You seem like a good kid, and I'm happy to see you're paying your way.  I get being "into" technology especially Android as I like it myself; however, as a parent, I have certain lines I draw. Owning a smartphone at your age is one of them. We also don't allow our kids to have TV's in their rooms. Same principle as I mentioned before in reference to social media overload. I work with youth as well as being a parent. Most families struggle these days getting their kids to leave their bedroom let alone the house. If I allowed my kid to watch as much TV and play as much XBox or be on the computer as much as he wanted to, he'd never leave the house. Period. Same with one of my girls. We have to challenge them to find things to do such as reading, biking, etc. Not every kid is the same. I dont mean to suggest that every teen is a recluse; however, most youth I deal with and most families struggle with these things. Its a growing problem in America. Again, technology is great. Facebook is fine. There's nothing wrong with technology to a point. But, there is a fine line. As a parent, I consider my job to teach them that. If necessary, to enforce it for their own social maturity.

Most tech forums are OK; however, the profanity, maturity, and ideas on a lot of forums are inappropriate, and left unchecked by many moderators. I don't need my kids subjected to that nonsense. Heck, I have a hard time stomaching it sometimes. There's just ridiculous behavior on a lot of forums due to the whole anonymity thing which is another topic of conversation in and of itself. Also, technically you have to be 18 to register and participate in most forums for the reasons I have just outlined. Cyber bullying is no joke.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

SOTK said:


> You have the logic of your age as do most kids including my own, so I don't expect you to agree with my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I honestly had no idea how expensive things were until I moved out of my parents house. I was paying them $200 a month for everything since I was 16, until last summer when I was getting ready for my new job and planning the move before graduation


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

SOTK said:


> For the same reasons I won't pay for their car insurance or gas. I'm old school. I believe in paying your own way especially for things I consider "extras". Allowing my kid(s) to have a $10 dumb phone on my family plan is one thing, but an expensive smart phone with a data plan is another. Secondly, I think kids and some adults spend entirely too much time away from person to person contact. Our society is social media overload. I love technology myself but I know when to draw the line. If left unchecked, a lot of our youth do not. Our family policy is that when our kids are mature enough to understand where that line is and have a job to support their own purchase of a smartphone and its monthly cost, they can have one.
> 
> As far as internet forums, we would never allow our 13 or 15 years old to be on one unsupervised. Our 13 year old isn't even allowed to have Facebook yet.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I tend to run towards the protective side as well. I don't have any children. I do have a 12yr old nephew with a facebook account. I was a little taken aback, but we can monitor his page. It's less dangerous than my walking to the library when I was 12 & 13 years old in the 70s. I knew not to talk with strangers, not to take short cuts, etc. Parents have to teach cyber safety. Kids can get access to the internet at schools, libraries, and their friends house. It's a different period of time.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dr01dx (Dec 21, 2011)

28

sent from my super gnex


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Justifi said:


> I tend to run towards the protective side as well. I don't have any children. I do have a 12yr old nephew with a facebook account. I was a little taken aback, but we can monitor his page. It's less dangerous than my walking to the library when I was 12 & 13 years old in the 70s. I knew not to talk with strangers, not to take short cuts, etc. Parents have to teach cyber safety. Kids can get access to the internet at schools, libraries, and their friends house. It's a different period of time.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I don't know, to me the internet doesn't seem as sloppy as it was 10 years ago. Remember AOL chat rooms and a/s/l? Because I doubt anyone under 16 would hahaha


----------



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

SOTK said:


> Most tech forums are OK; however, the profanity, maturity, and ideas on a lot of forums are inappropriate, and left unchecked by many moderators. I don't need my kids subjected to that nonsense. Heck, I have a hard time stomaching it sometimes. There's just ridiculous behavior on a lot of forums due to the whole anonymity thing which is another topic of conversation in and of itself. Also, technically you have to be 18 to register and participate in most forums for the reasons I have just outlined. Cyber bullying is no joke.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I don't mean to cause any offense at all here but how long has it been since you've stepped foot into any public high school? The things you'd see/hear I will bet you almost anything would be much worse than anything people post on any Android forums(ya I know there are forums where what I said wouldn't apply, that's why I specified Android). Also to the age thing, I just checked Android Forums, XDA-Developers, and RootzWiki's registration rules and none of them even mention age.
I do understand your point about how some people act on here though and doing your part as a parent to protect your kids from it. I'm not trying to start an argument so please do realise I mean no disrespect in any of this, I'm just pointing out things that I've noticed.

Edit: just reread your post, ya I'm not saying its okay for kids to be on all forums, I completely agree with you there, I'm only referring to tech forums.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

Justifi said:


> As long as your mindful not to share any distinctive personal information, the worst that can happen is the realization that some adults are no more mature than some of your class mates.


lol I've learned that a long time ago








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> I don't know, to me the internet doesn't seem as sloppy as it was 10 years ago. Remember AOL chat rooms and a/s/l? Because I doubt anyone under 16 would hahaha


I do(15), I was just starting to use the internet as it was on the decline and everyone started worrying about internet safety. And if you don't believe me, A/S/L-age/sex/location
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

23 as of yesterday

Sent from my Gnex


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

Myself 37, wife 30, even my mom has one at 62 lol


----------



## aBrixx (Jul 4, 2011)

23. Can't leave android.

GummyNex - latest
LeanKernel - latest exp
Find me on twitter @anthxnybanks


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

20


----------



## notimportant (Dec 29, 2011)

Twenty six


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

The wife and I are both 43.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm 35. But my wife says I act like a child at times, so I've got that going for me.

And I have to agree with the self-proclaimed old fashioned guy from earlier. I'm surprised by the number of kids under 18 with this phone.


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

Rodeojones said:


> I'm 35. But my wife says I act like a child at times, so I've got that going for me.
> 
> And I have to agree with the self-proclaimed old fashioned guy from earlier. I'm surprised by the number of kids under 18 with this phone.


My 12 year old nephew got the iphone for his birthday and a kindle for Christmas from his dad. I asked him who his age had an ipad? He said some of his classmates and he goes to public school, albeit a tony neighborhood.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## JayrFlow (Jul 29, 2011)

20 baby! Got the young blood roaming the threads and making my phone better than the iPhone my friends use 

IPhone friend: does your phone have this app?

Me: nope. Can your phone do this? (shows galaxy nexus feature)....No? So shut the f*ck up









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BeADroid (Dec 23, 2011)

33 but I act like I'm 15 usually.

Flowing through the ether, courtesy of my AOKP powered GNex.


----------



## crashspeeder (Nov 19, 2011)

25 here. I'm amused by the controversy a parent with strict rules has started. I don't think there's anything wrong with it, I'm fairly strict myself (though I don't have any children). I will say this, the internet is no different from junior high and high school. I realized 5-6 years ago that people stop maturing about then. Everything I've experienced at work, in school, and online is about the same.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## redneckdroid (Nov 20, 2011)

40


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

30

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## RageXicity (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm 23 and i get carded at Gamestop so that give you an idea of how old I really look. And i'm one of the one that started working at 15 after school to buy my own things. First job was stocking beer in a bar at 15. Instant rep I know


----------



## dug-e-fresh (Nov 10, 2011)

34


----------



## waryoverlord (Aug 16, 2011)

22. I don't get carded at gamestop but definitely at bars and liquor stores.


----------



## enzoem (Jun 7, 2011)

35 for now

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

21 for the second time.
No really 34

sent from a cell phone.


----------



## JeepersMister (Jan 27, 2012)

23, been in love with the stock experience since the mighty Nexus One.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## stev3m (Sep 26, 2011)

23 at the moment. You'd probably think I was older, most do.


----------



## cbncoupe (Jun 24, 2011)

42 on Saturday (4th) but I like to act 12.


----------



## devanmc (Feb 2, 2012)

21, bought it myself on my own, with my own contract.


----------



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

25

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bullhorns421 (Jan 4, 2012)

27 and LOVING IT. People be all like... "that phone isn't worth the money" and I be like "one more reason why you suck donkey asshole"

brought to you by G-Nex


----------



## youngpettyboi (Jul 2, 2011)

25

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

36 going on 16 for me.


----------



## Caveman419 (Jun 10, 2011)

38

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

Turning 19 in 5 days


----------



## jakebites (Aug 27, 2011)

21!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## richarad (Aug 14, 2011)

33


----------



## Dr. Hax (Sep 24, 2011)

SOTK said:


> 39 here.
> 
> Can't believe there are kids on here with this phone. I guess this shows my age and style but would never allow my kids to have a smart phone and participate in a forum like this. Guess just kind surprised.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Sorry to be a little off-topic but why not? I paid for the phone (with money earned from fixing computers)
Oh, and 16








And I can participate in whatever forum I please (or anything on the internet, really) I built my computer


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

Dr. Hax said:


> Sorry to be a little off-topic but why not? I paid for the phone (with money earned from fixing computers)
> Oh, and 16
> And I can participate in whatever forum I please (or anything on the internet, really) I built my computer


You can read my posts in this thread for my reasoning.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mmtoman (Jun 25, 2011)

Very interesting poll!!! Results are what I was expecting I'm an 18 year old male college student!!


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

Lol... Looks like my post here just went away...

13. (I young)


----------



## bicen (Jan 31, 2012)

25

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## eric4173 (Aug 15, 2011)

I am retired Navy. Did my 1st deployment on the Ark. Lol

43 next month

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## RaptorOO7 (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm 42.


----------



## rice247 (Dec 22, 2011)

33


----------



## R3Ds (Jun 29, 2011)

39

R3Ds Themes


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

Dr. Hax said:


> Sorry to be a little off-topic but why not? I paid for the phone (with money earned from fixing computers)
> Oh, and 16
> 
> 
> ...


Paying for it yourself with money you earned is something I can respect. Well done young man.


----------



## JCP SR (Jan 27, 2012)

42 I think 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter White (Aug 1, 2011)

29, my brother 27

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sonicxml (Oct 1, 2011)

16 - and yes, I paid for the phone with my own money.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

Mikefrostlpn said:


> 25
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using RootzWiki


Damn your old...im 24


----------



## pzdevans (Jan 10, 2012)

37 physically.


----------



## nitram (Aug 15, 2011)

Serial rom flasher at the big 60!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## A2Eric (Oct 3, 2011)

42!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

bullhorns421 said:


> you suck donkey asshole


Easy pilgrim.


----------



## wolve7 (Oct 28, 2011)

39 and staying 39 

Gnex /M3/Franco/theeemed


----------



## Skatedawg (Jun 7, 2011)

21

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Getsome122 (Jun 10, 2011)

37

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## explamphibian (Jun 7, 2011)

47

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## Str8ridr (Jul 11, 2011)

38

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

35


----------



## hmedme (Jun 16, 2011)

37

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

18


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

19 years old

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

18


----------



## mkarps (Aug 5, 2011)

nitram said:


> Serial rom flasher at the big 60!!
> 
> Damn!! Love it!
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## texkid (Jan 24, 2012)

28, but my dog is 77

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Heartbreak (Dec 30, 2011)

21, voted.


----------



## Tjbomb3r (Jul 21, 2011)

Duece duece boyeeeeee! (22)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## APeaceOfStrange (Jul 24, 2011)

24

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mrpicolas (Aug 11, 2011)

36

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ugandanbear (Sep 20, 2011)

24

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droideka7510 (Jul 25, 2011)

39, and counting backwards from now on

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## brainfire (Jan 10, 2012)

As many 20 somethings as all other ages put together.


----------



## ximbecile (Jun 7, 2011)

40


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

27 going on 18. I still have a hard time buying cigarettes without an Id its bullshit. Prolly cause Im blonde. My brothers twenty nine the same thing happens with him but he's like albino.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## tim242 (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm 32, Gay, Atheist, and Vegetarian. Couldn't vote from app. Linked to browser, it says guests can't vote...no option to sign in.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## linuxmel (Jan 5, 2012)

brainfire said:


> Take the poll! ^^
> Wondering what the age breakdown is?
> I'm guessing mostly under 30? I'm 52.


54 here and still a geek.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## reverepats (Aug 21, 2011)

28

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## JMac4 (Oct 20, 2011)

tim242 said:


> I'm 32, Gay, Atheist, and Vegetarian. Couldn't vote from app. Linked to browser, it says guests can't vote...no option to sign in.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


First real smile of my day. LMAO

Edit. Actual. 37. Body with multiple surgeries and general disregard by person controlling it. 57. Mind wise? 21 (gotta drink) and loving life more every single day.


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

tim242 said:


> I'm 32, Gay, Atheist, and Vegetarian. Couldn't vote from app. Linked to browser, it says guests can't vote...no option to sign in.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I'm Gay toooo!!!!! Wait, you mean really happy right??? Cause I mean like reallllly happy...

I fap regularly... G-Nex...


----------



## tim242 (Jan 2, 2012)

Like...EXTREMELY happy : )

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## HemiDroid03 (Jun 6, 2011)

28


----------



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

I am in the last few months for me to be able to choose 20-29 for anything XD


----------



## strongergravity (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm not old (41), but I'm in the top 15%...now I feel old!

Where's my Grecian Formula? Get off my lawn! etc...


----------



## Inkdaddy66 (Jan 21, 2012)

30 years young









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mkloharry (Aug 31, 2011)

60+ nerd

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm 16


----------



## 9wire (Aug 24, 2011)

48, 6 kids, mod fanatic, tattoo collector, 11/16th gauges, love punk and grind core.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yoyoche (Jun 11, 2011)

66


----------



## nwilkins17 (Jun 9, 2011)

18. And yes, it was my money.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Bigwavedave25 (Jan 27, 2012)

33... on AOKP m3

Sent from my GNex using Tapatalk


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

9wire said:


> 48, 6 kids, mod fanatic, tattoo collector, 11/16th gauges, love punk and grind core.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


You probably like that 80's punk though don't you?


----------



## jleeusa (Jan 8, 2012)

37.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TUCRACEMAN (Jan 13, 2012)

27

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 9wire (Aug 24, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> You probably like that 80's punk though don't you?


 Circle Jerks, Black Flag, Dead Kennedys, Vandals, Ramones, yep. My job allows me to listen to music a lot, I have about 12gb on my phone. Henry Rollins is my avatar.


----------



## Jgrimberg1979 (Jul 7, 2011)

4, gotta go, my pull up is getting heavy

Jk

32


----------



## hawgpapa (Jun 7, 2011)

61, retired 3 weeks ago.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## twkellen (Dec 22, 2011)

45


----------



## BFirebird101 (Dec 20, 2011)

18

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## the kid escobar (Jul 17, 2011)

Twenty-four

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

18 years old.

Sent from my GNexus


----------



## iphone_quiter (Dec 20, 2011)

36 going on 17


----------



## spiceditup (Aug 4, 2011)

26


----------



## doublea500 (Dec 22, 2011)

Feel like my 17 (almost 18) years of age can now be categorized as if i were 11. Great.

And if 1 really is an option, may as well change that to 0 .


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

rexdog1888 said:


> 15.
> 
> I'm probably one of the youngest.


Dang it...beat me. 16

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## SDPT_Emile (Feb 6, 2012)

42


----------



## Kinjo28 (Jul 22, 2011)

30

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Sk0t24 (Jun 10, 2011)

36


----------



## 4DFL4 (Jun 10, 2011)

34


----------



## zero neck (Jul 3, 2011)

28

dinc -> tbolt -> gnex


----------

